# Free hugs



## Pennergy

I am currently making a shirt that says "FREE HUGS" on it. I would like to write "FREE HUGS" in as many languages as I can, but I am worried that I may do it wrong. I have looked up the words in dictionaries, and I would like to check with you to see if my translation makes sense. The "free" I am looking for means "costs nothing", not "release" or "at liberty" or anything like that. The idea is that I am offering a hug to anybody who would like one.

I came up with "LOS ABRAZOS GRATUITO" for Spanish, "LES ÉTREINTES GRATUIT" for French, and "ABBRACCIOS GRATUITO" for Italian. Would this be correct? Are the "los" and "les" necessary? Does it give the right idea to the reader?

LATER EDIT: Thanks to all you helpful people, I now have translations for Spanish, French, and Italian! Thank you! I would be very grateful if you could provide translations of "FREE HUGS" in any other languages you might know! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## mjmuak

I think _abrazos gratis _is a good option, is short,good for a t-shirt

saludos


----------



## pgbc2007

abrazos gratis
abrazos gratuitos

hope it helps. 
chau!

and welcome to the forum, Pennergy.


----------



## aurilla

mjmuak said:


> I think _abrazos gratis _is a good option, is short,good for a t-shirt
> 
> saludos


 
De acuerdo.


----------



## tilt

Hello,The Free Hugs thing is well known even in France. It's usually translated to _Câlins gratuits_ in French.


----------



## Neige2211

En France, vu le phénomène, on écrirait plus sur les panneaux "CALINS GRATUITS"! C'est tellement mignon  !!


----------



## Avignonaddict

My hunch is that you can leave out the 'les'. I addition, 'étreinte' is feminine so your adjective has to be both feminine and plural - 'gratuites'.

But wait for natives for a truer response.


----------



## sebowski

i had the chance to experiment the "free hugs" concept when i was in montreal... it was so great !!! i really loved it


----------



## fitter.happier

Abbracci gratis.
Abbracci gratuiti.


----------



## Avignonaddict

> had the chance to experiment the "free hugs" concept


 
Unfortunately, Sebowski, this is a false friend - we 'experience' free hugs etc, we 'experiment' to make discoveries.


----------



## Lello4ever

Abbracci gratuiti.
If you need to know how to translate free hugs into many languages, you'd better to post in the Other Languages section, writing "All languages..."


----------



## Pennergy

Okay, I will use "ABRAZOS GRATIS". Thank you all very  much!


----------



## Pennergy

Thank you for all the replies!

I notice there is an accent over a lower-case "a" in "_Câlins gratuits", _but no accent over the capital "A" in "CALINS GRATUITS". I would like to write it in capital letters, so is it correct to leave the accent off?


----------



## Pennergy

Oh, okay. Thank you very much!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

ABRAÇOS DE GRAÇA


----------



## Pennergy

Thank you!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian (bokmål): Gratis klemmer 
Norwegian (nynorsk): Gratis klemmar


----------



## Pennergy

Thank you very much for the Norwegian! If I could only use one of them, which one would be best?


----------



## Whodunit

German:

_Gratis Umarmungen_


----------



## Pennergy

Thank you!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I've heard Turks use the English expression. I don't think you'll need to translate that into Turkish.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Pennergy said:


> Thank you very much for the Norwegian! If I could only use one of them, which one would be best?



Well, they're equal as written languages, but bokmål is the most used, so maybe that would be the best. The difference in this sentence is minimal, though.


----------



## tilt

French: "contactez tilt sur WR"



Seriously, just have a look here!


----------



## elroy

Arabic: عناقات مجانية


----------



## dn88

In Polish: 

"DARMOWE UŚCISKI".


----------



## Ssara

In Swedish:

GRATIS KRAMAR


----------



## juliet_shao

i don't know if you would want to write chinese, but here's the translation.
免费的拥抱


----------



## Pennergy

Thank you all very much!


----------



## halfminded

In estonian it would be - *tasuta kallistused

*


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:

*Ôm miễn phí !  *


----------



## suslik

In Estonian: tasuta kallid


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
*
zagrljaji **besplatni* / *загрљаји **бесплатни*.

p.s. usually, the word order would be different, but in  this context I will go with the one above.


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

In *Basque*:
- Doako besarkadak
- Besarkadak doan


----------



## gopu

well in India you won't find the concept of free hugs ..

but recently in a movie called "munna bhai M.B.B.S." ,the hero does give free hugs (and believes that this can solve ANY problem in the world ) in that movie he calls that as "*जादू की झप्पी*" (The magical hug (that solves the problem)) pronounced as "*jaadoo kee jhappee*"

you can type that itself on your T shirt   

or else you can type "जादू की झप्पी ... मुफ्त में !!" (The Magical hug ... for free !!)


----------



## jonquiliser

Finnish: ilmaisia halauksia / ilmaisia haleja (the latter is more colloquial)
Galician: apertas gratis


----------



## panjabigator

gopu said:


> well in India you won't find the concept of free hugs ..
> 
> but recently in a movie called "munna bhai M.B.B.S." ,the hero does give free hugs (and believes that this can solve ANY problem in the world ) in that movie he calls that as "*जादू की झप्पी*" (The magical hug (that solves the problem)) pronounced as "*jaadoo kee jhappee*"
> 
> you can type that itself on your T shirt
> 
> or else you can type "जादू की झप्पी ... मुफ्त में !!" (The Magical hug ... for free !!)




Hahahah!  I completely forgot that one.  Nice one.

How does the word /fokat/ sound to you for free in this context?  I would also use /muft/ but I am curious to this words usage as well.

And what would it be in Marathi?

Panjabi (predictably):  /jaduu dii jhappii, muft vich/ ਜਦੂ ਦੀ ਝੱਪੀ ਮੁਫ਼ਤ ਵਿਚ


----------



## univerio

juliet_shao said:


> i don't know if you would want to write chinese, but here's the translation.
> 免费的拥抱



I agree, because in China, hugs are considered to be intimate actions and only done between couples. It would just be plain weird if you write that. (For effect, it's just like writing "free sex" on your T-shirt.)


----------



## gopu

@ panjabigator :

*fokat* will not be a correct word even if it conveys the same meaning ; it's rather a rowdie's word ..  (to be more specific - a rowdie in Mumbai)

fokat is originated from Marathi : In marathi 'free' is written as 'fukat' 

And in Marathi ; you can write it as "*मोफत आलिंगने*" (pronounced as: mo-fa-t aa-lin-ga-ne ) ..but It would not be as fun as "*जादू की झप्पी*" that's for sure !


----------



## panjabigator

आलिंगने"-- as in embrace?  I guess I शुद्ध-iffy the hindi to say "नि:शुल्क आलिंगन."

Oh and thanks for the information on "fokut."  It is a fun word!  Perhaps a _tapori _word even.


----------



## gopu

@ punjabigator :

yes ,"नि:शुल्क आलिंगन." is better version ..

and that would be same in Marathi and Hindi as well !

*P.S.* : yes, आलिंगन is same as a hug..


----------



## crazy

Chazzwozzer said:


> I've heard Turks use the English expression. I don't think you'll need to translate that into Turkish.


 
Are you sure? I've never heard it from a Turk.It's so english.And we use "Kucak Dolusu Sevgiler" for it.I can say that this is the most appropriate translate for Turkish.


----------



## Abbassupreme

"Free hugs" would be something like "baqal-haaye majjaani" in Persian, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## siziez

Arent you interested Thai language ?? anyway, i'm proud to present hahaha

"กอดฟรี" is as same as the meaning you want. Its pronouces "KOD-FREE"


----------



## samanthalee

univerio said:


> I agree, because in China, hugs are considered to be intimate actions and only done between couples. It would just be plain weird if you write that. (For effect, it's just like writing "free sex" on your T-shirt.)


 
"Free Hugs" movement in various parts of the Chinese sphere (Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, Malaysia, etc) has been held to various degrees of success (and failure). It is not exactly equivalent to "free sex".

There is another Chinese translated version: 自由拥抱
which took the other meaning of "free" (=unrestrained)

Another accepted, but not so popular Chinese term for it is 拥抱陌生人 (hugging/embracing/accepting strangers).

The people participating in such movements are called: 抱抱团 Hugging Teams. This term is now also applied to "Free Hugs" movement, because the term has taken on the meaning of "Everybody hugging together" ( ie. 抱成一团)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Ingyenölelés


----------



## Cautus

Hello, in Czech we say:
OBEJMUTÍ ZDARMA


----------



## ThomasK

No Dutch yet, I think: *gratis knuffels*!

But of course spreading that message at this time is, errr, dangerous. But I hope you will be able to spread them soon!!!


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Δωρεάν αγκαλιές»* [ðɔ.ɾeˈan aŋ.ɡaˈʎes]

-MoGr adv. *«δωρεάν»* [ðɔ.ɾeˈan] --> _for free, freely_, adverbialized accusative of the Classical Gr. fem. noun *«δωρεά» dōrĕā́* --> _gift, present, bounty_, cognate of the neut. *«δῶρον» dôrŏn*.

-MoGr fem. noun *«αγκαλιά»* [aŋ.ɡaˈʎa] (nom. sinɡ.), *«αγκαλιές»* [aŋ.ɡaˈʎes] (nom. pl.) --> _hug(s)_ < Classical fem. noun *«ἀγκάλη» ănkắlē* --> _enfolding, hug_ < Classical 3rd declension neut. noun *«ἄγκος» ắnkŏs* (nom. sing.), *«ἄγκεος» ắnkĕŏs* (gen. sing.).


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan, three possibilities:

*Abraçades gratis *[The one most people would use]​*Abraçades de franc*​*Abraçades gratuïtes*​


----------



## Encolpius

Penyafort said:


> *Abraçades de franc *



Interesting phrase. What is the literal translation?


----------



## Penyafort

Encolpius said:


> Interesting phrase. What is the literal translation?



Literally,
_abraçades 'hugs' _[ < abraç(ar) 'embrace' (< _a-_ prefix + _braç _'arm' + _-ar_ infinitive ending) + _-ada_ noun suffix _(-ades_ in the plural) ]
_de franc 'for free' _[ < _de _'of' + _franc _'free, exempt' (same as in French _franc/franche_ -think of English _franchise_, meaning 'freedom, exemption, privilege' in the past and in Old French), also _franc _in Old English 'frank, Frankish, Frenchman', from the Franks.


----------

